
Your Brain Has a “Delete” Button--Here's How to Use It - lahdo
http://www.fastcompany.com/3059634/your-most-productive-self/your-brain-has-a-delete-button-heres-how-to-use-it
======
mywittyname
So, one should spend a few minutes before bed meditating on the important
events of the day?

------
dragonbonheur
I'm still trying to grok the "record" feature.

